# Lets talk Shotguns



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just wondering what everyones favorite shotgun is? brand, model, gauge action you know. I personally like remington guns for the price and reliabilty but that justs my two cents. Whats yours?


----------



## chuck stemig (Jul 23, 2005)

My old favorite is a Winchester 1300 Black Shadow 12-guage. It is cheap, very reliable, and tough as nails.

My new favorite is my SBE-II. It pulls up like a dream and is also very reliable.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Remington 870 Express.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 semi-auto, shooting the 3 1/2 inch magnum shells*


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I shot a browning BPS for years, now I shoot a Bennelli M-2, It is a really nice shotgun.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

For pheasant and other upland game, the old Model 12, for everything else, Browning Citori 3 1/2 in satin hunter.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Harrington & Richardson Topper Model 16 guage single shot

Winchester 1300 12 guage Ranger Compact (youth model)


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

I really enjoy shooting my browning bps


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Franchi 48


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

SBE ll for waterfowl. Beretta Silver Snipe for upland.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Browning Auto-5 in 12 guage. Belgian made, of 1940's vintage (none of that Japan or Remington crap).

I DARE you to find another semi-automatic shotgun that is as reliable, is as easily adjustable for various load strengths, and can take 60 years of use and still be in fine working order.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

I've got a mint Remington Model 11- 16 ga handed down to me by my Dad, who bought it new in 1948. It's made from the Browning Auto 5 patents. It's reliable, easily adjusted for load strengths, is not quite 60 years old and is still in fine working order.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

But only because it is a Browning design!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I guess I'll be the odd man out. I shoot an Escort PS Mag semi auto with 3 1/2 chamber. I love it.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Remington 7400 wrote:


> But only because it is a Browning design!


Right on, the man was a firearms genius.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

20 gauge SKB 200 side-by-side for upland. 12 gauge Browning BPS in Shadowgrass for waterfowl.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ya know...

Just your garden variety Benelli Super Black Eagle _Original_ semi-auto in 3 1/2 inch

Hence

Ben-elli for a username


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

you guys ready for this one! JC Higgens pump chamber in 12ga. 2 3/4 with that flame arrester polychoke on the end. I use to be able to kill any duck or goose that came within 45 yards of me (remember its a 2 3/4) until they said I should not shoot steel through it so now it sits  Now I have a SBE left hand :sniper:


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

Remington 1100, if you show me one that is better I will show 1000 that aint....


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of semi autos. For years I shot model 12 winchesters. I also like the model 870 Remington pump, that is the most realiable shotgun I ever used.

In more recent years I have been turned onto the Beretta Models 390 and 391. These are the most reliable semi autos (gas guns) on the market today. They take a beating and still work in any weather with any load you put through them! They are very soft shooting which your shoulder will enjoy! I own a pair of model 391's and they have never let me down during the past two years of owning them.

Bob A.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

Goosewhisperer-
If you wanna use that JC Higgins-
Get some of the Tungston Matrix from this outfit, (nothing like using a gun you have confidence in- no matter what make or model!)

http://www.ballisticproducts.com./


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Benelli SBE II


----------



## GOOSEWHISPERER (Mar 4, 2006)

Hollywood, Tungston is ok for the old girl?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

The tungston matrix will work fine- get that gun back out!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to say the browing gold or the Auto-5. even though it is absolete you cant beat the ole humpback.
:sniper:


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Beretta A 390. The Italian Wonder


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Browning BPS Shadowgrass 3 1/2"


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Traditions O/U Field Hunter, I love this gun and can get real streaky with it during a year where I rarely miss for a month, and then go a day and miss everything, come back the next day and hit everything that gets up in shooting range. I know it isn't the gun, it is me, but this gun just feels right when I carry it, swing it and pull the trigger.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Brownings all the way


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i love my sxs's most any make, but my stevens 335 12ga is a good oldie  the zabala 10ga is a heck of a killer too....


----------



## Snipe Hunter (May 3, 2006)

Does it have to be something we own? If not, my favorite new gun would be a David McKay Brown twenty-eight gauge. If it has to be something I own I'll go with a twenty gauge Grulla.

SH


----------



## bjorn (Jul 23, 2005)

Ithaca Model 600 O/U 12 guage. Great upland gun.


----------

